# Shortening a pimple's life cycle?



## fickledpink (Jul 27, 2006)

I know there isn't much I can do but wait it out, but I was hoping that someone out there has some tips, suggestions or home remedies to shorten a pimple's life cycle?

Thanks, loves


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 27, 2006)

I wish I knew, too! I have one on my chin so when I woke up this morning I put a clay mask on and left it until I took a shower an hour or so ago. It seems smaller and definitely less painful now.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 27, 2006)

as soon as i see it, i wipe it with oxy pads. it usually goes away.

as soon as i see it, i wipe it with oxy pads. it usually goes away before it becomes heinous looking!


----------



## pinkbutterfly (Jul 27, 2006)

I usually soak a cotton ball in toner/astringent and wipe the area where the pimple is..it definitely shortens the lifespan of the pimple. i have also tried putting toothpaste on my pimples which I also find helps.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 27, 2006)

I've used toothpaste before and it does seem to help. Tea tree oil is another treatment that works.


----------



## semantje (Jul 27, 2006)

i put a thick layer of sudocrem on it at night and its almost gone the next morning


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *semantje* i put a thick layer of sudocrem on it at night and its almost gone the next morning Oooh, what's sudocrem?


----------



## Braiden (Jul 27, 2006)

I've used toothpaste several times and it seems to work pretty good!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* I've used toothpaste before and it does seem to help. Tea tree oil is another treatment that works. Yeah, I dab tea tree oil on it throughout the day, too.


----------



## anjanasadil (Jul 27, 2006)

the thing that works for me is a 2.5% benzoyl peroxide cream, such as Neutrogena On-the-spot. it dries the pimple up so the appearance is smaller. the 10% mixtures are too strong and make my skin look flaky and red, hence, calling more attention to the pimple.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

Differin Gel. It's the farthest thing from a home remedy, but it actually works.


----------



## Leony (Jul 28, 2006)

For me tea tree oil helped a lot to heal the pimple.


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 28, 2006)

Wipe it down with some ACV.


----------



## semantje (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* Oooh, what's sudocrem? http://www.sudocrem.com/
i'm not sure if they sell it there


----------



## monniej (Jul 28, 2006)

i have a double attack method. after cleansing skin dab the area with qtip soaked in acv. when that dries follow with a blemish cream. i like derma e clear skin 3 blemish treatment (tea tree oil base).


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 28, 2006)

Great advice, you guys



I've been hitting it with ACV and Philosophy On A Clear Day and today it looks a million times better. Thank you xoxo


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 28, 2006)

If I wake up with a real nasty one, I put an ice cube on it for as long as I can stand it just to reduce the redness and swelling. This will make it a little smaller or at least appear less obvious.


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SwtValina* If I wake up with a real nasty one, I put an ice cube on it for as long as I can stand it just to reduce the redness and swelling. This will make it a little smaller or at least appear less obvious. Another great tip, thank you



I will def try that next time!


----------



## cuteblondie_57 (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah i've had a lot of luck with putting ACV on mine.



i got a pimple last week and just took a Qtip and dipped it in ACV, i was surprised how fast it went away!!


----------



## michko970 (Jul 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* the thing that works for me is a 2.5% benzoyl peroxide cream, such as Neutrogena On-the-spot. it dries the pimple up so the appearance is smaller. the 10% mixtures are too strong and make my skin look flaky and red, hence, calling more attention to the pimple. This is what I do as well.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 1, 2006)

I used Paula's Pimple lotion but it's too dry for me so I switched to "Acne Free" ,which is a pimple terminator gel. It's awesome! You can find it at Target.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

I apply MK Blemish Toner as soon as I have one. It knocks it out within 2 days. Supposedly using the paste toothpastes (not gels) help clear them up pretty fast too.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 2, 2006)

I usually use toothpaste or Clean and Clear Persa Gel..


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 2, 2006)

uh mayble i didn't read the post clearly, but whats acv?


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* I've used toothpaste before and it does seem to help. Tea tree oil is another treatment that works. yep i use tea tree oil too


----------



## cuteblondie_57 (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* uh mayble i didn't read the post clearly, but whats acv?



ACV stands for Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a goober on my cheek right now and I used the Aztec Clay mask with ACV last night and covered my face with pure aloe vera gel and went to bed. It seems to have worked. It's already less inflamed and smaller.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Aug 2, 2006)

apple cider vinagar? really....kills...pimples....hmmm i like the sound of that!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

I love Neutrogena On-the-spot it works really good for my skin and is usually gone the next day!!


----------



## cuteblondie_57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* apple cider vinagar? really....kills...pimples....hmmm i like the sound of that! yeah I know isn't it awesome? haha so easy and inexpensive...i was sooo surprised it works, but it really does!!


----------



## charish (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* I know there isn't much I can do but wait it out, but I was hoping that someone out there has some tips, suggestions or home remedies to shorten a pimple's life cycle?
Thanks, loves





you could try a clay mask or if it's popped, neosporin. works for me.


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 6, 2006)

has anyone ever gone to a dermatologist to have it zapped? If so how much does it cost?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* For me tea tree oil helped a lot to heal the pimple.


----------



## charish (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cuteblondie_57* yeah I know isn't it awesome? haha so easy and inexpensive...i was sooo surprised it works, but it really does!! really? i've never heard of that. do you just put some on it? i hardly ever get a pimple (knock on wood) but my husband always does.


----------

